
Hilarious XRP Jokes in Rick and Morty Fan Fiction - timcc50
https://decryptmedia.com/5378/eight-hilarious-xrp-jokes-blockchain-morty
======
jansan
Must be a different definition of "hilarious".

~~~
benmunster1
To be fair on the clickbait, a more truthful "eight vaguely smile-inducing XRP
jokes" wouldn't have driven much traffic.

